# PC-Zusammenstellung & Kaufberatung



## Mark (22. April 2004)

*PC-Zusammenstellung/Kaufberatung*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nicht, daß ich meinem Hardware-Shop nicht vertrauen würde, aber heutzutage sind ja oft nicht nur Knowhow, sondern auch Erfahrungswerte gefragt.
Deshalb möchte ich Euch bzgl. foldender Zusammenstellung fragen:

```
Mainboard   MSI 865PE Neo2-PFISR (MS-6728-080R)
CPU         INTEL Pentium-4 3.2C GHz@800 FSB
Grafikkarte ASUS Radeon 9800 XT/TVD-256
Ram         DIMM 1024MB DDR PC-400 CL2.5 (TwinMos) Dual-Channel Kit 2x512
Festplatte  Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 ST3120022/23A (120GB)
DVD-Rom     LiteOn XJ-HD166
DVD-Brenner LiteOn LDW 851S DVD+/-RW
Gehäuse     Midi-Chieftec BX-Serie BX-02 B-SL-B 360 Watt
Eingabe     Logitech Cordless Desktop MX, PS/2 & USB
```
- Sind die Komponenten bzw. deren Zusammenstellung zu empfehlen?
- Eignet sich das System für (neben Allround) 3D- und Video-Bearbeitung?
- Wäre es sinnvoller bei einer Grafikkarte von Asus auch das Motherboard von Asus zu nehmen (ASUS P4P800 Deluxe)?
- Ist der Preis von etwa 1.600,- für das System gerechtfertigt?

Bin in Hardware eine Null, aber der Zusammenbau geschieht durch den Shop, somit sollte das kein Problem sein. 

Vielen Dank schoneinmal für Eure Hilfe/Tipps,
Liebe Grüße,
Pinky.

P.S.: ich hoffe, derlei Fragen sind okay - wäre eine eigenen Rubrik: Hardware-Kauf / -Review nicht nett?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. April 2004)

Meine persönliche Meinung:

Ich würde beim Mainboard eher zu einem ASUS Mainboard raten - zumindest habe ich mit solchen Boards bisher nier negative Erfahrungen gemacht, wobei ich das bei MSI (geplatzte Kondensatoren, fehlerhafter USB Port, ...)  leider nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (22. April 2004)

Hi,

ich würde dir auch ein ASUS Board empfehlen damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Bei MSI ist mein Board durchgeschmort  Seit dem habe ich ASUS und er läuft perfekt.


----------



## Mark (22. April 2004)

Hallo Ihr Beiden!

Na, das sind doch mal deutliche Worte! Und da ich meine Kondensatoren doch eigentlich sehr gerne hab' und das Motherboard sich mit der Asus Grafikkarte vielleicht noch besser versteht, wird's also eine Asus. 

Da gleich eine Zusatzfrage: Kann mir jemand mit (relativ) einfachen Worten erklären, wo - unabhängig von der €40,- Preisdifferenz - der Unterschied zwischen *P4C800 Deluxe* und *P4P800 Deluxe* liegt?

Die "fehlende Kritik" an den restlichen Komponenten werte ich übrigens als "positiv" 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,
Pinky.


----------



## danielmueller (22. April 2004)

Beide haben einen unterschiedlichen Chipsatz bei dem P4P800 (wird der 865er verwendet "Springdale") und bei dem p4c800 (der 875 "Canterwood") verwendet  Die Meinung bezüglich der Unterschied dürften hier weit auseinander gehen. Ich selber würde dir auf jeden Fall das 875p800 empfehlen wenn du das Geld hast noch besser das 875p800 E-Deluxe, hab ich selber und bin total zufrieden. 
Ferner würde ich an deinem System die Graka ändern in eine Saphiere 9800pro die bekommst du für 200€ was derzeit einfach Spitze ist (wenn es dir auf die paar Prozent mehr Leistung ankommt die dir die XT bringen würde schraub dir den VGA Silencer als Kühler drauf dann bekommst du sie sogar noch schneller).
Ich würde nicht eine Festplatte nehmen sondern 2x80gigabyte von Samsung (am besten gleich sata dann kaufst du Zukunftsicher und nutzt gleichzeitig noch alle Features des p4c800 E-Deluxe  und die dann in ein Raid schalten. Jo ansonsten musst du überlegen worrauf du Wert legst ich finde das der 3,2ghz momentan ein schlechtes Preisleistungsverhältniss hat hol dir lieber einen 3,0ghz. Und Inwestier den Rest in Arbeitspeicher (den hast du schon sehr gut gewählt ) Oder größere Hdds.
Anbei noch mein System wie du siehst habe ich ein ähnliches System wie du dir zusammenstellen möchtest (hat nur schon 2 Monate aufm Buckel ):
Intel 2,8 ghz 800 mhz fsb (Zahlman Kühler 7000)
Club 3D Radeon 9800 pro
1024 ddram Corsair 400 mhz fsb
320 gigabyte (2x Samsung Spinpoint)
460 Watt Netzteil Enermax 
Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
Dvd Brenner Nec 1300
DVD Laufwerk Samsung
Das ganze ist in einem Thermatake Xaser 3 Skull Gehäuse um eine Gute durchlüftung zu ermöglichen, das habe ich dann noch ein bisschen umgebaut (Lüfter ersetzt anders Front pannel Kaltlichkathoden ist aber hier eher uninteressant).


----------



## Alex Duschek (23. April 2004)

Ich geb dir auch mal ne Meinung 

Mainboard: MSI...nie gehabt,darum sag ich dazu auch nix 
CPU: Ich weiß ned,ob man mit nem AMD zur Zeit besser dran wäre,aber in dem Fall müsstest du dann das Mainboard wohl auch wechseln 
Grafikkarte: Vollkommen in Ordnung 
RAM: Sehr guter RAM mit TwinMos,wenn es CL2 wär,wärs natürlich noch idealer,aber Intel läuft auch mit etwas niedrigeren Timings sehr gut 
HDD: Ausgezeichnete Wahl,sehr schnelle Platte 
DVD-Rom: Laut C'T das 3.beste im Test,liest auch viele kopiergeschütze Audio-CD's,zwar etwas laut,aber würde ich nicht wechseln ,
DVD-Brenner: Er brennt + und - und wenn er auch noch 8x brennt,ist er mit Sicherheit aúch empfehlenswert 
Gehäuse: 360 Watt sollten reichen und ein Bild vom Gehäuse gibts leider ned 
Eingabe: Von Logitech...also automatisch gut (meine Meinung)  

Ach,zum Preis wollte ich noch sagen,dass er mir eindeutig zu hoch vorkommt,außer du hast in deiner Aufzählung einen 17" Flachbildschirm vergessen


----------



## Mark (23. April 2004)

Hi!

@danielmueller & P vs. C = Meinungssache: Ooch, Du, ich verlasse mich da ganz auf Dich, wird's also die 875er. Weiß ja, beim wem ich mich nachher beschweren kann 
Bzgl. Grafikkarte: in die habe ich mich bereits stark "verguckt". Finde das VideoIn (das mir ausreicht) ganz verlockend... 
Bzgl. CPU: so selten ich mir einen PC kaufe, wird der nächste ein 256Ghz-Rechner (  ), also "gönne" ich mir die 0,2 jetzt und warte dann...

@Ruud Van Nistelrooy: Msi hat sich ja erledigt; CPU - hmpf, mitten im "Glaubenskrieg"  ;Grafikkarte, find ich auch; hmpf, wenn ich wüsst, was diese depperten CLs bedeuten, würde ich Dir wahrscheinlich zustimmen; LiteOn: stimmt mit meinen Erfahrungen überein.
Aber @Preis: ui, so schlimm?! Weiß schon, mein Shop ist nicht der günstigste, aber laut geizhals.at Bestpreise komme ich auf etwa 1.500, bei dem Shop werde ich aber versuchen Windows "mitzubekommen" und vorallem assemblieren und testen die mir das System. Hm, ob das die etwa € 100,- legitimiert weiß ich nicht.
Oder sprichst Du von einem "viel" günstigerem Preis? (in der Liste vergessen habei ich das 3,5'' Laufwerk für 7.99  )

Vielen Dank Euch allen!


----------



## newimer (23. April 2004)

Ich hab ein MSI Mainboard und das macht seit gut 2 Jahren keinen Muckser. Es ist sehr leise  . Ne im Ernst, ich bin voll zufrieden, mein USB macht keine Mucken und mir gehn auch keine Transistoren futsch, oder machen die das heimlich  . Aber ich hab auch nix schlechtes von Asus gehört, wollte nur auch mal MSI positiv vertreten ;-) 

cu, nEwImEr


----------



## danielmueller (27. April 2004)

Also wenn du wirklich nicht vor hast zu in nächster Zeit mal aufzurüsten dann kannst du dir auch direkt das zukunftsträchigst zulegen nämlichen keinen P4 3200mhz mit Northwood Kern sondern einen mit Prescott der läuft auf dem von mir genannten Asus Board (laut MB Handbuch). Ich weiß das ich damit wahrscheinlich wieder eine Diskussion vom Zaun Breche, aber für Office anwendungen und Multitasking ist der einfach nochmal besser. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das du ihn eher für Office Anwendungen und nicht für Games einsetzt da du Intel und nicht AMD gewählt hast.
Zudem Mainboard kann ich nur sagen absolut top kann ich jedem Weiterempfehlen(is bei mir noch nie abgestürtzt) is sogar InterVideo Win DVD Suite dabei. Was für ein Gehäuse wirst du denn jetzt nehmen?


----------



## EmTschi (27. April 2004)

1600 euro? 

Ich werde mir am Do das kaufen:

INTEL PENTIUM 4 3200Mhz HT FSB 800
Speicher: 2x 512MB DDR 333 SPEICHER
Mainboard: ASUS P4P800-S SATA Intel Hyper-Threading Technology
Grafikkarte: GEFORCE 5 FX5700 256MB DDR AGP
Festplatte: 120GB SERIAL ATA 150 7200rpm 8MB Cache
CD-BRENNER: 52XCDBrenner inkl. Nero Software
Floppy: 1,44MB Laufwerk
Sound: AC 97 Audio (32Bit Sound on Board)
Netzwerk: 10/100Mbit
Gehäuse:  ATX Midi Tower 350Watt Netzteil 
6x USB! 4x USB 2.0 hinten 2x FRONT USB 2.0!
Bildschirm: 19"er

Aber um 1150 Euro.

Wo ist da der grosse Unterschied? Ist das billiger Schrott?


----------



## Mark (27. April 2004)

Hi!

@EmTschi: der Preisunterschied ist für mich aber einigermaßen nachvollziehbar:
Differenz Asus Radeon 9800XT/TVD : z.B. ASUS V-9570TD FX5700 etwa €250
Differenz beim Ram kann locker €150 sein.
Mainboard-Differenz etwa 50€
Sind etwa €450 - Monitor etwa ab €200
...da sind's dann circa €1.400 - und Kleinvieh macht ja bekanntlich auch Mist (Tastatur, Gehäuse).

@danielmueller: bzgl. Office vs. Games = Pentium vs. AMD - ist das nicht auch eine "Meinungsfrage"? 
Wie oben geschrieben geht's Richtung 3D- und Videobearbeitung...
@Prescott: ...das ist ja wie bei Ikea: wieder nur €20 mehr, aber das läppert sich so langsam


----------



## EmTschi (27. April 2004)

Ok habt nicht damit gerechnet dass die GraKa um soviel teurer ist.


----------



## Mark (29. April 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Das ganze nimmt kein Ende  
Gestern nun war ich bei dem Shop, konkretes Angebot einholen. Doch statt in einem Auftrag resultierte es in weiteren Fragen:
Die schlimmste: mir wurde angeboten doch lieber auf AMD umzusteigen( ! ). Einen halben Tag Recherche im Netz ergab für mich dann, daß der Vorteil in AMD wohl in der Zukunft liegt (64Bit), das aber keiner sagen könnte...
Gut, da ich davon ausgehe, daß mein Rechner sowieso ab Kauf veraltet ist (da scheinen ja so einige "Standards" noch dieses Jahr zu kommen), entschied ich mich, alleine schon um hier keine Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen  , für die obige Version mit dem P4.

Aber: und ich weiß nicht, ob's an der AMD Zusammenstellung lag, es hieß, mein Gehäuse mit 360W Netzteil würde nicht reichen und mir wurden 460W "aufgeschwatzt". Somit konkret die Frage: sind 360W wirklich knapp?
(das "neue" Netzteil kostet so viel, wie vorher das Gehäuse plus Netzteil und so langsam wachsen mir die Kosten über den Kopf).

Die Fragerei ist bald vorbei, keine Angst


----------



## danielmueller (8. Mai 2004)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle ein 460 Watt Netzteil nehmen 360 langen zwar auch (nur wenn es ein Namhafter Hersteller zb Enermax ist), aber wenn du später nochmal was nachrüsten willst ist das immer schlecht. Hol dir doch einfach ein Gehäuse das von Anfang an ein Netzteil mitbringt dann bekommst dus auch ein wenig billiger. Achso noch was wenn du den PC nicht unbedingt direkt brauchst würde ich noch warten bis Ati und Nvidia ihre neuen Karten auf den Markt bringen, dann bekommst du die jetzigen Top Grakas 9800 Xt/pro 5850 nachgeworfen.


----------



## Spacemonkey (9. Mai 2004)

Hmm, also imit nem Asus Mainboard bist du wirklich gut dran, ich habe das P4P800 und finde es schon ziemlich cool.
Die Graka ist auch Top, ebenso der Speicher, den habe ich auch auch 1 GB. *g*

Bei der Festplatte muss ich meinen Vorredner zustimmen nimm lieber ne S-ATA-Platte, aber achte darauf das du dazu auch das Netzteil hast. DArauf hatte ich nicht geachtet als ich meins gekauft habe und nun kann ich keine S-ATA-Platten anschließen. *grml*



> Sehr guter RAM mit TwinMos,wenn es CL2 wär,wärs natürlich noch idealer



So ein Quatsch, das einzige was noch den Unterschied zwischen CL2 und CL2.5 merkt ist ein Prgoramm, dass darauf ausgelegt ist das zu testen (Benchmarks).
Mir kann keiner weiß machen das er  einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil merkt.
Also bist du mit den beiden RAM-Steinen gut bedient.



> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das du ihn eher für Office Anwendungen und nicht für Games einsetzt da du Intel und nicht AMD gewählt hast.



Ich will jetzt  auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion hier führen, aber die Zeiten sind schon lange wieder vorbei, dass AMD bei Spielen besser sind/waren (oder gabs die Zeit überhaupt? *g*).

Also ob AMD oder Intel das ist reine Geschmacks- und Geldsache.
Der einzige Vorteil den AMD bietet ist der 64er.
Wobei man da soweit ich weiß nur registriertes RAM nutzen kann. Außerdem kommt da demnächst ein neuer Sockel raus.




> Ich werde mir am Do das kaufen:
> INTEL PENTIUM 4 3200Mhz HT FSB 800
> Speicher: 2x 512MB DDR 333 SPEICHER



Kauf dir lieber 400er Speicher. Da hast du ein Mainboard, dass 400 unterstützt, den Prozesor dazu und dann bremst du das System mit den 333er runter. 
Versteh ich nicht.

Zu dem Netzteil würde ich sagen nimm liebr das 360er bzw ein 400er.
Die sollten noch lange reichen und da du eh nicht vor hast so bald aufzurüsten reicht das Dicke.

Ich habe auch ein Chieftec-Gehäuse, allerdings das CS601 und ich bin hochzufrieden damit, es sieht gut aus, ist durchdacht, das perfekte Gehäuse.
Hier ist ein Bild von dem BX:






P4 3,2 280€
P4 3,2 Prescott 310€
Asus P4C800E-Deluxe 186€
2x512 TwinMos 194€
Graka 399€
120 GB S-ATA von Samsung 97€
Lite On Brenner  99€
LiteOnLafwerk  30€
Gehäuse 69€
Den rest habe ich mal weggelassen.
Das wären beim normalen P4: 1354€
Und beim Prescott: 1384€

Also ist der Preis des Händlers doch recht gut.
Ich habe die Preise bei Arlt.com rausgesucht.

Das wars dann erstmal von mir.

.


----------



## EmTschi (9. Mai 2004)

@Spacemonkey: keine Sorge hab mir stattdessen 400er Ram genommen. Nur das Netzteil ist mir relativ ...pfff...
Aber klär mich bitte auf für was ich ein 400W Netzteil brauchen würde?
Es kommt höchstens mal eine neue Festplatte dazu und für das reicht das Teil auch noch.


----------



## Spacemonkey (9. Mai 2004)

Ich sagte nicht, dass du ein 400er nehmen sollst. Ich habe nur insgesamt gemeint das die 360 Watt eigentlich reichen und wenn man ein größeres nehmen will reichen 400 auch.


----------



## Alex Duschek (9. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Spacemonkey _
> *
> So ein Quatsch, das einzige was noch den Unterschied zwischen CL2 und CL2.5 merkt ist ein Prgoramm, dass darauf ausgelegt ist das zu testen (Benchmarks).
> Mir kann keiner weiß machen das er  einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil merkt.
> ...



Bestreitet ja niemand,dass man mit CL 2.5 langsam unterwegs ist,aber mit CL2 gehts eben schneller und wenn man eben zum Beispiel viel Wert auf Benchmarks legt,dann ist man über jeden Punkt glücklich  
Aber normalerweise reicht auch CL 2.5 RAM,aber auf jeden Fall DDR 400,sofern es vom Board unterstützt wird 

Zum Thema Netzteil will ich noch anmerken,dass mehr meistens besser ist,allerdings wenn du die Wahl zwischen einem NoName Netzteil mit 400 Watt hast und ein Markennetzteil mit 350 Watt hast,würd ich das Markenteil nehmen 
Es kommt auch auf den Prozessor an,wenn du zum Beispiel einen Prescott kaufst (---> Stromfresser !),würd ich lieber etwas mehr nehmen. Wenn du jetzt doch nen Athlon 64 nimmst,kann es auch etwas weniger sein,weil der Athlon C'n'Q unterstützt,das heißt er taktet sich bei weniger Auslastung runter und reduziert den Stromverbrauch.Wenn du allerdings pausenlos DVD's rippst oder so etwas,dann sollten es auch hier etwas mehr Watt sein 

Und zum Preis wollte ich noch sagen,dass er wahrscheinlich doch recht angemessen ist,weil der RAM in letzter brutal teuer geworden ist,von daher zieht er den Preis schon mächtig rauf und eben die Graka


----------



## Spacemonkey (10. Mai 2004)

Das mit den RAM-Preisen stimmt, kotzt mich auch an. Aber sie sollen wieder runtergehen in nächster Zeit.


----------



## Tim C. (10. Mai 2004)

Ich würde bei Netzteilen auf jedenfall, so das Geld da ist,  zu Markenkomponenten greifen, die auf leisen Betrieb ausgelegt sind. Ich kenn nichts nervigeres als einen lauten PC und bei  meiner letzten Konfiguration war das Netzteil maßgeblich am Geräuschpegel beteiligt.


----------



## Mark (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Alea jacta est - die Würfel sind gefallen!
Ich danke Euch allen für Eure Hilfe!

@Netzteil: sind nun 420W geworden. Und bzgl. Lüfter / Tim: Najo, die Geräuschkulisse ist schon eine andere als vorher:
früher: Cpu- und Netzteil-Lüfter = 2 Lüfter
jetzt: Cpu-, 2 Netzteil- und 2 Grafikkarten-Lüfter = 5 Lüfter... 
...und das Gehäuse ist dennoch schön warm 

S-ATA kommt mal irgendwann  Nun ist es ersteinmal eine Samsung Spinpoint...

Doch jetzt ist ersteinmal Schluß mit dem Blick auf die Hardware! ...sonst gräme ich mich nur, ob des bereits veralteten PCs 

Nochmals Danke und Liebe Grüße,
(ein glücklicher) Pinky.


----------



## Goofman (11. Mai 2004)

Hi Pinky

Welchen CPU hast denn jetzt genommen?
Schade, dass ich den Thread erst jetzt gelesen habe, denn sonst hätte ich dir noch vom Prescot abgeraten, da die Innentemperatur im Gehäuse bei dem nur noch 35° betragen sollte laut Intels Spezifikationen statt 45° beim Northwood...

Aber trotzdem noch viel Spaß mit deinem Rechenknecht!

Mfg Niky


----------



## Mark (12. Mai 2004)

Hi Niky!

Jetzt mach' mich nicht fertig! 
Nö, habe nicht den Prescot, aber Deine Temperaturangaben habe ich schon garnicht! -> CPU 48° Motherboard 34° Grafikkarte 63°  
...dabei hatte ich gedacht: wenn schon von 'nem Laden assembliert, dann wird's schon passen. Und noch'n Lüfter (der vom Netzteil hinten raus hat anscheinend echt viel zu viel zu tun) dröhnt ja noch mehr! Hätte mir wohl lieber den "Cube" zulegen sollen 
Welche Temperaturen wären denn noch "erträglich" (meine Überwachungspresets sagen: CPU 72° Motherboard 75° und Grafikkarte 75° - mit der wird's im Sommer eh lustig, denn z.Z. ist es in Wien noch überhaupt nicht "warm"...)

Liebe Grüße,
(ein schwitzender) Pinky.


----------



## Goofman (12. Mai 2004)

Hi Pinky

Also die Temp deines CPUs is ja in Ordnung.
Er sollte aber auch nicht im Sommer über 65° gehen! Wobei er aber nicht abrauchen wird, da die Pentiums sich normalerweise, wenns ihnen zu heiss wird runtertakten.
Die Gehäusetemperatur sollte die 45° Marke nicht übersteigen und die Graka, naja 75° sind noch an der Grenze, da diese so viel ich weiß noch in "größeren" Fertigungsverfahren hergestellt werden und somit mehr Hitze vertragen.
Du solltest vllt auch die Temperatur deiner Festplatte überprüfen.
Der kann's nämlich auch recht warm werden... Am besten so auf  45° Obergrenze kühlen.

Die Sache mit den Temperaturen ist halt die: Je kühler die Bauteile gehalten werden, desto länger is die Lebenszeit.

Aber ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast: Bei mir hat`s grad 18° Raumtemperatur und mein CPU hat 32° und das Mainboard 20°...   

Mfg Niky


----------

